# Technium 4000 FA?



## sunny (10. Mai 2004)

Tachchen,

habe mir am Wochenende mal die o.g. Technium angesehen. Macht ja einen super Eindruck, aber irgend wie finde ich die zum Mefo-Blinkern zu schwer.

Leider hat mein Tackle-Meister die 2500er nicht im Angebot. Hat die schon mal jemand in der Hand gehabt? Ist diese auch geeignet oder ist bei der der Spulenkopf schon wieder zu klein?

Die Differnez beim Eigengewicht zwischen den beiden Rollen ist ja nicht ganz unerheblich. 

Danke für eure Hilfe.

sunny #h


----------



## theactor (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

HI,

ich nutze die Technium 4000FA oder die Quantum Pti30 zum MefoFischen und habe auch vorher Rollen mit möglichst großen Spulenköpfen gewählt, weil es sich einfach in der Wurfweite bemerkbar macht.

Ich habe mich nie an dem Gewicht gestört, und wenn die Rute recht leicht ist, sollte das Gewicht kein Hinderungsgrund sein. Zumal die Rolle eine Superlauf hat! 
Also ich habe trotz "schwerer" Rollen trotz stundenlangem Fischen keine "Ermüdungserscheinungen" gehabt!


----------



## Hov-Micha (10. Mai 2004)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

also ich hatte sie mal in der hand  :m 
macht erstmal´n guten eindruck...wie so viele rollen im laden!!
wie die wirklich ist zeigt sich (leider) erst nach ein paar mal im (salz-)wasser  #t 
spiele aber auch mit dem gedanken sie zu kaufen...die TwinPower is ja doch´n bischen arg teuer    und so viel gutes hab ich von der "neuen" auch noch nicht gehört!!
erfahrungen von anderen würden mich aber auch interessieren  #6 

cu Micha


----------



## Agalatze (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

moin moin !

an deiner stelle würde ich auf jedenfall die 4000er nehmen. wenn es eine kleiner gibt wäre sie genauso groß wie die twin power 2500. dazu kommt, dass die technium die gleiche technik wie die twin power in sich hat, also ein top gerät !!!
habe sie mir auch gekauft. ich denke auch dass du in der preisklasse nicht besseres finden wirst ! obwohl ich die firma daiwa sehr gerne mag muß ich sagen, dass du etwas vergleichbares nur in preiskategorien um 250-300 euro finden würdest.
und ne 4000er würde ich sowieso deshalb nehmen, da du doch schon ein paar meter weiter kommst als mit einer 2500er.

gruß agalatze   #:


----------



## sunny (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

Na dann werde ich doch mal mit der 4000er zuschlagen.

Ich glaube auch für 120,00 Euronen bekommte ich nichts vergleichbares.

Vielen Dank noch mal.

sunny #h


----------



## Fischbox (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

Moin Sunny!!!#h
Ich hab die Rolle auch und bin sehr zufrieden. Ich hab allerdings nicht so viel Asche hingelegt. Schau mal hier, dort hab ich sie für 104 € geschossen . Hab mir gleich noch 'ne Carat Spin 3 dazu bestellt. Ein tolles Gespann!!!!


----------



## sunny (11. Mai 2004)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

Hey FischBox,

vielen Dank Für den Hinweis.


----------



## Tierfreund (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

Moritz hatte die Technium 4000 FA mal für 79,- Teuronen im Angebot. Bin damals mit dem Entschuß dorthin gefahren, diese mir anstatt der Twin Power (da doch sehr teuer) zu kaufen. Vorab: Ich habe sie mir nicht gekauft und werde mir doch die Twin Power zulegen.
Auch wenn ich jetzt anderer Meinung bin als die meisten Technium-Begeisterten: als erster Eindruck liegt die Rolle wirklich gut in der Hand und läuft auch sehr leichtgängig. Was mich im zweiten Eindruck störte: Das Kurbelspiel ist schon im nagelneuen Zustand spürbar. Zudem ist die Rolle gebuchst, d.h es befindet sich nur ein Kugellager an der Kurbelseite des Gehäuses. Am der wesentlich wichtigeren anderen Seite des Gehäuses ist die Kurbel nur in einer Buchse gelagert. Da dort die meisten Kräfte wirken, erwarte ich von einer Rolle, welche für normalerweise 129,- € über den Ladentisch gehen soll, ein ordentliches Kugellager an dieser Stelle. Außerdem genügt ein Blick in den Shimanokatalog, um zu sehen, daß die Technium nur ganz bedingt technich auf dem Niveau der Twin Power steht.


----------



## Tierfreund (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

Ach ganz vergessen: Made in Malaysia hat meine Entscheidung auch wesentlich beeinflußt.


----------



## DozeyDragoN (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

Hi,

ich hab mir die 4000er auch zugelegt. Das Problem mit der Buchse hat mich auch etwas irritiert, aber man kann, anstatt dieser Führungsbuchse, dort noch ein weiteres Kugellager einbauen. Einfach ein A-RB Lager nachkaufen und einbauen. Die Technium ist so konstuiert, daß man problemlos einen Wechsel vornehmen kann. Und nun hat meine Technium 4 A-RB's   :m  ... und läuft noch ein bißchen leichter.....
Das Malaysia-Argument kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen: Die Rolle wird dort doch nur zusammengesetzt. Die Materialien (Kugellager, Getriebe, Gehäuse, Schrauben, etc. ...) werden dort doch nur zugeliefert. Und wo die Teile herkommen steht wieder auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. 

Gruß, DD


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

Habe die 4000 .. zu schwer ist sie nicht, dafür hat sie aber den größeren Spulenkopf und wirft weiter.
Was mir nicht gefällt ist die Bremse, die muss ich ganz zudrehen, sonst knackst sie immer nach, sie arretiert nicht 100 %


----------



## Waveman (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

Fische auch eine 4000er, und egal ob in der Elbe auf Zander oder auf Mefo oder Dorsch in der Ostsee, für das Geld echt `ne top Rolle. Da machst du nix falsch mit.
Gruß Waveman|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Windmaster (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

Hallo,

fische selber die Technium 2500, aber auch mit dem geändertem Lager an der Kurbel. Ich denke mit dem Plastiklager wäre das Kurbelspiel ziemlich schnell recht groß geworden. Bisher macht die Rolle einen recht guten Eindruck, hatte sie aber auch erst einige male im Einsatz. Mit der TwinPower kann man sie aber einfach nicht vergleichen, ich denke das ist ein Unterschied wie zwischen TwinPower/Stella. 
Aber das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist bei der Technium einfach klasse.

Zu der Größe..... es kommt immer ganz auf die Rute drauf an |kopfkrat . Ich fische die 2500er z.B. an einer Shimano Aspire 3,00m WG 5-20g, da passt sie wirklich ganz hervorragend zu #6 . An meiner Sportex KevSpin dl WG 35g würde ich sie dagegen nicht fischen. 


@Hov-Micha |wavey:  

Die neue TwinPower FA hat sich wirklich gegenüber dem F-Model noch etwas verbessert, die Schnurverlegung ist noch einen Tick besser geworden und auch die Laufeigenschaften. Ich denke viele sind nur nicht mit der Optik zufrieden und tendieren deshalb lieber noch zum alten Model, auch wenn die neue technisch noch etwas besser ist.


----------



## RoterAdler (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

Was mich an der Technium etwas stört ist das Spiel in der Spule. Das kenne ich von der Twin Power überhaupt nicht.

Und die Bremse verstellt ich bei meiner 2500 FA nach mehreren Würfen.

Es gibt noch mehr Qualitative Unterschiede die beide Rollen von einader abheben.Ich habe mir die Technium anhand der Explosionszeichnung gekauft da sie der Twin Power sehr änhlich ist (als günstige Ersatzspule). 
Doch nach dem ansetzten des Schraubenziehers kann man deutlich die Unterschiede erkennen. 



> ich denke das ist ein Unterschied wie zwischen TwinPower/Stella.



Hier konnte ich wieder keinen Unterschied mehr feststellen zwischen Twin Power und Stella.Zumindest beim Angeln nicht  |supergri


----------



## vaddy (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

Auch wenn Du dann noch mehr Rolle in der Hand hast, aber...

Kauf Dir lieber die 5000er!!!
Dat Ding wiegt genauso viel wie die 4000er. Nur anderer Spulendurchmesser.


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

mal sone Frage am Rande, da ich nicht extra nen neuen Thread eröffnen möchte:

A-RB Lager nachkaufen???  ;+ 
- wo bekomm ich sowas her und was kostet mich das?
- kann ich das Lager dann zu Hause ganz einfach nachrüsten
  (hab 2 linke Hände   )

Hab im Übrigen die 2500er und bei ner schwereren Rute wie ich sie hab hätte ich mir lieber die 4000er holen sollen... Man merkt, dass der Schwerpunkt nicht ganz stimmt.

Also imho ist die 2500er für ne starke 3m Rute zu klein!
Werd mir wohl noch mal was größeres besorgen...  #q


----------



## DozeyDragoN (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

Hi,

wenn Dein Händler Stützpunkthändler ist, kann er Dir eigentlich jedes erdenkliche Ersatzteil von Shimano bestellen. Dafür sollte er einen eigenen Katalog haben. Es kann zwar eine Weile dauern, aber er sollte es bekommen. Ich hab für ein A-RB so 3,90€ bezahlt... Der Einbau ist einfach! Wie man die Rolle angehen sollte ist sogar auf nem beiliegenden Faltblatt der Rolle erklärt! Es geht alles OHNE Kraftaufwand... Wenn es also schwierig wird ist irgendwas falsch ...

Gruß, DD


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

danke DD !

Hab zwar keinen Dealer hier in der Nähe, aber da werd ich wohl mal mal wieder die Zivilisation aufsuchen müssen...  |supergri


----------



## Logo (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

das mit dem A-RB interssiert mich auch. Besitze mittlerweile die 2500er und die 4000er Technium und bin zufrieden damit. Das einzige was mich stört ist das die Kurbel bei der 4000er ein wenig Spiel hat :/


----------



## dorschhai (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

Ich habe gerade den neuen Angeldomänekatalog in die Finger bekommen. Die führen jetzt auch die Produkte des dänischen Herstellers KINETIC, u.a. auch die Stationärrolle „Thunder“. (Hier der Link zu ein Bild der Rolle: http://www.gero.no/default.asp?mnuM...g=Info&pID=1862) 

Ich zitiere mal kurz die Ausstattungsmerkmale: „ 7 + 1 Kugellager, endlose Rücklaufsperre, Kopfbremse, Aluspule, Stainless Gear, LongLife Bügelfeder, […], wird mit zwei Kurbeln geliefert. […]“. Auf dem Link ist nur die Doppelkurbel sichtbar, sie wird aber zusätzlich noch mit einer Alukurbel geliefert. Also 2 Kurbeln. 


Was haltet ihr von dem Teil? Die 300’er Ausführung mit 200 m 0,25’er ist ja relativ schwer mit 346g zum Spinnen!? Ob die Edelstahlkugellager (lt. Beschreibung), die verbaut wurden sind, meerwassertauglich sind? Wie lange wird diese Rolle wohl halten? Wurde vielleicht an der Qualität gespart (in Hinsicht auf den günstigen Preis von 48,99 €) oder bezahlt man bei anderen Herstellern ein Haufen für den Namen? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 



Und jetzt die härteste Frage: IST DAS TEIL NE ALTERNATIVE ZU DER TECHNIUM???


----------



## Dadycool21 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

Hallo Leute,

habe mir die technium und die neuen EXAGE Serie angeschaut und muss sagen das Preis/Leistungverhältnis der EXAGE ist unschlagbar.

habe mir dann die EXAGE 2500 RA für 49,90€ im Laden gekauft im gegensatz zur Technium ne echte alternative.
Ach ja es gibt auch ne 4000 von der Serie.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Reppi (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

Ich abe mir zu Weihnachten die Technium 4000  FA schenken lassen.....
2 mal gefischt und die Bremse schließt nicht mehr :c 
Wie ich jetzt so "hintenrum" höre, soll das ne typische Krankheit sein.....


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich abe mir zu Weihnachten die Technium 4000 FA schenken lassen.....
> 2 mal gefischt und die Bremse schließt nicht mehr :c
> Wie ich jetzt so "hintenrum" höre, soll das ne typische Krankheit sein.....


 
Ich habe auch eine neue Technium 4000 mit der "typischen Krankheit":

Die Bremse greift nicht mehr, nach jedem dritten Wurf muss ich sie anziehen und dann läßt sie doch schon alleine von Druck eines Wobblers oder dem "Gewicht" eines Gufi wieder los#q


----------



## JapanRot (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

Moinsen,

hmhh..ich fische das Modell seit einem Jahr.
Nutze sie sogar auf dem Kutter zum jiggen und mit der Ersatzspule zum MeFo´s ärgern.
Bei mir ist das Problem noch nicht aufgetreten und ich bin bis jetzt 100%ig zufrieden mit der rolle.


----------



## sunny (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

Na, dass hört sich ja nicht so erquickend an :c . Habe mir auch die 4000 FA zugelegt, aber noch nicht gefischt. Hoffentlich bleibe ich verschont.

Für den Preis der Rolle ne Frechheit. Was macht ihr jetzt, auf Garantie umtauschen?

sunny #h


----------



## Reppi (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

Hat Frauchen im Internet bei einem Privathöker ersteigert... :c  :c  :c 
Bin mal gespannt, wie lange es diesmal dauert, wenn ich die Rolle über meinen Orts- Höker einschicken lasse.......
Meine BB-Rute habe ich nach 4 (!!) Monaten wieder bekommen.......


----------



## HAL9000 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

Hallo,
ich habe die Technium 4000 seit letztem März zum Mefofischen im Gebrauch.Nach ca. 4 Wochen funktionierte der Multistop nicht mehr einwandfrei.Das Problem wurde in 1 Stunde von meinem Händler gelöst.
Das lag wohl an dem Fett,welches Shimano dafür verwendet.
Seitdem habe ich mit der Rolle keine Probleme mehr.
gruß aus FL Thor


----------



## detlefb (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> 2 mal gefischt und die Bremse schließt nicht mehr :c
> Wie ich jetzt so "hintenrum" höre, soll das ne typische Krankheit sein.....




Ähm??? wie, wirklich,wieso weshalb warum,  ich war mit meiner erst einmal los. Das läßt ja hoffen.
Sonst geht es zurück, zum Dealer des Vertrauens #6


----------



## Medo (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

@ freiherr von reppien

du must auch mal den sand rausholen du grobian


----------



## Dorschdiggler (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

...kann leider nichts zu den genannten Rollen beisteuern, ausser....nachdem ich meine erste Shimano vor fünf Jahren, nach dreimaligem Einsatz an der Küste, wieder beim Dealer abgegeben hatte, setze ich auf eine andere Marke und bin bisher damit sehr gut gefahren (auch ein Top-Service = superschnell).....  #h


----------



## Skorpion (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

Na das sind ja "nette" Berichte.  |rolleyes  Ich stand vor der Entscheidung mir eine Technium oder ne Regal Z zu kaufen. Wie gut, daß ich die Daiwa gekauft hab |supergri


@ reppi
man das wird hart. 4 Monate  |kopfkrat - da wird die Mefo Zeit ja schon vorbei sein |supergri


----------



## Schweißsocke (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

Ich find es beruhigen zu hören, dass die Ersatzteilversorgung bei Shimano inzwischen klappt - ganz offensichtlich ist man sich dort über die Qualitätsprobleme der neuen Rollengeneration durchaus im klaren. Als ich mal vor ca. 12 Jahren versucht habe, für meine alte Shimano ne neue Bügelfeder zu bekommen (das war, als die Firma noch Qualität gebaut hat), hat mein Händler ziemlich dicke Backen gemacht - es hat ewig gedauert, bis das Ersatzteil bei ihm eintraf. Wenn die Shimano-Kugellager für nur 3,50 Euro vertickt werden, sagt dass doch genug über die Haltbarkeit aus. Ich würd´mir gleich 3 Stück als Reserve besorgen.


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich abe mir zu Weihnachten die Technium 4000 FA schenken lassen.....
> 2 mal gefischt und die Bremse schließt nicht mehr :c
> Wie ich jetzt so "hintenrum" höre, soll das ne typische Krankheit sein.....


 
Das "Problem" taucht bei meinen beiden "Shimano-Symete`s2 auch ab und zu auf ! Allerdings nicht immer, und nur wenn ich die Spule mal ganz ab hatte.

Einfach die Einstellschraube um 180° versetzt aufschrauben. Dann ist alles wieder im Lot ! Einfach mal ausprobieren !


----------



## Reppi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

@Mario
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar !! Werde das gleich heute abend mal testen.......
Einstellschraube= "Deckel" ?? 
Nicht das ich jetzt das falsche Teil verschraube und mir alles kaputt mache.


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

Richtig, den "Deckel" !
Losschrauben bis er sich abheben lässt, und dann um 160° drehen und wieder auf die Achse setzen !


----------



## sunny (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

War gestern beim Dealer meines Vertrauens und habe ihn gefragt, ob er von diesem Problem schon etwas gehört hat, da er reichlich von den Rollen vertickert hat. 

Ihm war nichts bekannt, bisher noch nicht eine Reklamation. Auch ein anderer Händler, den er in meinem Beisein angerufen hat, hatte davon noch nichts gehört.

Das lässt doch hoffen. 

sunny #h


----------



## Reppi (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

@Mario
So, habe gestern den "Deckel" mal anders draufgedreht und siehe da, für ca. 10 Versuche lief die Bremse.......
Dann einmal "heftiger" einen fliehenden Fisch simuliert und tschüß :r  :r 
Also in so eine Rolle habe ich kein Vertrauen, zumal ich dieses Frühjahr mit der 90+ an der Reihe bin  
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Louis (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> @Mario
> So, habe gestern den "Deckel" mal anders draufgedreht und siehe da, für ca. 10 Versuche lief die Bremse.......
> Dann einmal "heftiger" einen fliehenden Fisch simuliert und tschüß :r  :r
> Also in so eine Rolle habe ich kein Vertrauen, zumal ich dieses Frühjahr mit der 90+ an der Reihe bin
> Gruß Uwe



Moin, Reppi!

Ich bring meine Rolle mal mit auf die Mille. Ich hatte bislang noch keine Probleme und hab sie sowohl auf Kutter als auch auf Mefo im Einsatz. 

Vielleicht mal ne Serie mit anderen Zulieferteilen???

Wir können ja dann einen schönen Materialvergleich starten. Ein Grund mehr. warum uns die Hersteller gößte Aufmerksamkeit schencken sollten. Von uns gibbet keine Gefälligkeitstests...nur die harte Wahrheit :m


----------



## Drillmaschine (11. April 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

Hallo Leute,

habe diesen Thread über die Suchmaschine ausgegraben :g .

Gibt es schon neue Erfahrungen? 

Ich stehe nämlich auch kurz vor dem Kauf einer Technium (meine Stradic von `98 gibt langsam ihren Geist auf |uhoh: ).

Die geschriebenen Beiträge verunsichern natürlich. 

In die engere Wahl sind nun folgende Rollen gekommen:

Technium 2500 od. 4000 (Übersetzung 1:5,0 bzw 1:4,7)
Stradic 2500 od. 4000 (Übersetzung 1:6,0 bzw. 1:5,7)

Neben der Rollengröße (hier wohl die 4000er besser) würde ich gerne erfahren, inwieweit die Übersetzung zu bewerten ist. Eine höhere Übersetzung stelle ich mich zum relativ schnellen Mefofischen geeigneter vor |kopfkrat .)

Momentan fische ich Doppelkurbel. Stimmt es, dass die Rolle durch die Doppelkurbel ausgewogener läuft |kopfkrat ?

Für Tipps und Erfahrungen wäre ich dankbar :l .

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## Schweißsocke (11. April 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

Ich habe auch noch ne alte Stradic mit Doppelkurbel - die Rolle läuft im Vergleich mit meiner Shimano Ultegra etwas ausgewogener, das merkt man aber nur beim schnellen Einholen, beim normalen Einspinnen des Köders kann ich keinen Unterschied feststellen.

Wenn ich wählen müsste, würde ich trotzdem immer zur Stradic tendieren weil ich auf die Nachrüstung eines Kugellagers auf der Kurbelachse verzichten könnte (im Originalzustand - mit Plastikring statt Kugellager - ist die Technium meiner Ansicht nach dem harten Küstenalltag nur kurze Zeit gewachsen).
Ein weiterer Punkt sind noch die Fertigungstoleranzen bei der in Malaysia produzierten Technium - die Kurbel hat ein relativ großes Spiel, wodurch das Getriebe natürlich stärker verschlissen wird. Ob die Stradic nach wie vor in Japan produziert wird und über die von Shimano-Rollen gewohnte Fertigungsqualität verfügt, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Das muss man wohl beim Händler selbst einmal ausprobieren.
Auf das modernere Design der Technium kann ich dann auch verzichten, das fängt schließlich keine Fische. Und die paar Euro mehr für die Stradic rentieren sich auf lange Sicht wahrscheinlich durch das längere Rollenleben.


----------



## Rausreißer (11. April 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*

Also ich fische seit 4 Monaten auch die 4000 Fa Technium.

Ich habe lange rumgerätselt, mit der Stella gefischt, mir die Daiwas angeguckt,
und mir parallel die letzte 5000 Symetre FG gesichert die ich kriegen konnte.
Die ist aber für Mefos zu groß habe ich entschieden, aber endgeil. #6 
Die 2500`er sind aber wirklich zu klein.

Die Twinpower ist 70 Euro mehr in der gleichen Klasse nach meiner Meinung das Geld nicht wert, da ich Bekloppter mir in 2 Jahren sowieso spätestens was Neues leiste.

Der Händler meines Vertrauens (HAV Shimano) hat mir das zur Twinpower fehlende 2. A-RB Lager für nen paar Euro dazugesteckt. (das 2. Lager der Kurbelachse ist im Standard aus Kunststoff)

Beim Einbau hab ich etwas mehr hitzebeständigs Fett und im Bereich der unendlichen Rucklaufsperre und einen kräftigen Stoß (Schuß) WD40 der Rolle und auch der Bremse (Ersatzspule) zugefügt. 
(Das mit dem WD40 sollte man machen)

Nun, ich habe jetzt zwar nicht son schicken Schnurfangbügel wie bei der TwinPower, aber ich bin sehr zufrieden und habe das gesparte Geld mal wieder in Köder versenkt.

R.R. #h
Ups ja, was die Ausgewogenheit der Köderführung angeht: Das läuft über die Rute. Da würde ich mehr Geld investieren.


----------



## detlefb (12. April 2005)

*AW: Technium 4000 FA?*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fische seit 4 Monaten auch die 4000 Fa Technium.
> 
> Die Twinpower ist 70 Euro mehr in der gleichen Klasse nach meiner Meinung das Geld nicht wert, da ich Bekloppter mir in 2 Jahren sowieso spätestens was Neues leiste.
> 
> ...




Ich seit 2 Monaten... no problem.....ansonsten siehe quote von RR....dann klappt es auch mit Technium #6


----------

